# Ariens 8526 with Techumseh LH318SA needs replacement options



## ekg_80 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello,
I have an 04 or 05 Ariens 8526 snow blower with an 8.5 Tecumseh engine that I need to replace. The engine Model is LH318SA-156571h and it is the two shaft design (see pic). the pulley on the cam shaft turns the drive wheels, so my question is do I have to find a replacement motor with this two shaft setup or can I get an engine with a single output shaft but with an inner pulley and outer puller for auger?

Thanks!
Eric


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The problem with using a single shaft engine is your drive wheels will be spinning twice as fast and backwards. Your F gears will go backwards and your R gears will go forwards. It can be done if you are creative as some people have done it with MTD blowers.

Another option you have is look for an HM 80 - HM 110 Tecumseh single shaft and take your front cover and camshaft from your engine and put them on that engine.


----------



## ekg_80 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks Shrpy. I'll keep my eye open for one of those motors.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't think you can flip the diff on an Ariens compact like they do on MTD's. MTD's have bigger frames. If someone has done this successfully on an Ariens compact , let me know. 
I'm thinking about developing a thin gearbox for this application to make repowering the compacts easier.

Tec OVhssk engines are out there, but they are super hard to come by since they are late model


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum EKG 

Is the engine case cracked ?? Any chance it's rebuildable ?? The two shaft engines are one of the few older L head ones it makes $$ sense to try and rebuild when they get old and tired.


----------



## ekg_80 (Feb 15, 2015)

The block is cracked right where the electric starter goes, the crank journal is beyond toast, and the piston is gouged with a shattered connecting rod end. So i don't see any hope in rebuilding this motor.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

That stinks. Just got done a valve job for a neighbor that had no compression (now blowin 120psi baby!!!)...on that same engine but single shaft....which got me thinking for the repower guys.

I was wondering if converting a single-shaft engine to double-shaft is as easy as swapping a camshaft and crankcase cover + seal? Just a thought in case u find a single shaft engine that u like.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Dope!!! ^^^^just saw Shyrp's post.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I had an H60 dual shaft with a seized camshaft in the front cover and an H70 single shaft with the flywheel nut threads stripped on the crankshaft. I ended up putting the single shaft front sump and cam on the H60 and made it work.


----------

